# Who is your favorite president?



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I was thinking about Obama painting a room today and said "hum...this guy is definitely not my definition of a leader..." And it got me thinking to my favorite president Thomas Jefferson. Although he probably painted a room or two, his ideas align a bit more with mine. He opposed big government and was more concerned about the people - which explains his involvement w/ the Declaration of Independence. He was an educated and learned man - as well as someone who appreciated architecture, etc...the best part - he was a reluctant candidate. That's what we're missing today. Too many people strive to be president they lose sight of the people. Which we had more Thomas Jefferson's around....

Anyway - who is your favorite and why?


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

President Taft. Because he was so large, he got stuck in the White House bathtub.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Ronald Reagan....he restored the confidence of the public in the country, rebuilt the military that was disgracefully neglected under Carter, didn't take shit from anyone, and was just a hell of a man.

How can you not like someone whose response, when asked what he thought of the UN's condemnation of the invasion of Grenada, replied "Well, it didn't ruin my breakfast any"?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Ronald Wilson Reagan* (February 6, 1911 - June 5, 2004)

God bless you Mr. President! What a life you had. Thank you!

quote:
_"Above all, we must realize that no arsenal, or no weapon in the arsenals of the world, is so formidable as the will and moral courage of free men and women. It is a weapon our adversaries in today's world do not have." _

_



_


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kttref said:


> *I was thinking about Obama painting a room today *and said "hum...this guy is definitely not my definition of a leader..." And it got me thinking to my favorite president Thomas Jefferson. Although he probably painted a room or two, his ideas align a bit more with mine. He opposed big government and was more concerned about the people - which explains his involvement w/ the Declaration of Independence. He was an educated and learned man - as well as someone who appreciated architecture, etc...the best part - he was a reluctant candidate. That's what we're missing today. Too many people strive to be president they lose sight of the people. Which we had more Thomas Jefferson's around....
> 
> Anyway - who is your favorite and why?


What color was Obama painting that room?

Reagan all the way baby!!! They do not make them like that anymore


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Theodore D. Roosevelt (1858-1919)
Our 26th. Our youngest. 
NYC Police Commissioner.
Asst. Sec. of the Navy.
Lt. Col. of 1st US Vol. Cav. Reg. Spanish American War.
Colonel, Congressional Medal of Honor winner, San Juan Hil.
Governor, NY State.
Vice President, US under Pres. McKinley (assasinated).
President, United States (1901-1910)
Nobel Peace Prize winner (for ending Russo-Jap War 1906)
Commander, Great White Fleet: 1st circumnavigation of the globe by a naval force. 

But my favorite is this... from an address delivered at the Sorbonne, Paris... April 23, 1910 ("Citizen in a Republic"):

"It is not the critic who counts, nor the man who points out how the strong man stumbled, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotion, and spends himself in a worthy cause; who at best, knows in the end the triumph of high achievement; and who, at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory nor defeat."


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Ronald Reagan - Why? This is just one of a few reasons...

On April 14, 1986, Reagan ordered the U.S. Air Force and Navy to attack Libya. He announced hours after the bombing began that the United States had launched strikes against the “terrorist facilities” and other “military assets” and headquarters of Qaddafi. He declared, “Self-defense is not only our right, it is our duty. It is the purpose behind ... a mission fully consistent with Article 51 of the UN Charter.”


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I have to go with Ronald Regan on this one. I know I'm probably repeating what I've already posted in other threads, but simply put he was a great man. He was an eloquent speaker and he didn't take any garbage from anyone. Our enemies knew that when he spoke of defending our country he wasn't making idle threats, he was making a promise. I truly believe, that he loved this country and that right or wrong he made the decisions he did based on what he thought was best course of action for us.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

the peanut farmer before reagan...

he gets a bad rep, but i'll fight you


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's a quote for the morning:

"All tyranny needs to gain a foothold is for people of good conscience to remain silent." -Thomas Jefferson

Sound familiar...?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Reagan, Most of the reasons have already been spoken. He was the last president I had confidence in. The moves he made with help from Nixon (talking to china) broke the back of the Soviet Union.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Reagan hands down.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X39dGQmBEww"]YouTube- The Humor of Ronald Reagan[/nomedia]


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

I cannot come to just one. It is a tie for first between George Washington, Who risked everything for his morals and ideals. Also for his forward thinking and understanding of the human nature, Keeping the very young Army Officer Corps from revolting themselves in the face of extreme hardships, To give us the nation we have today, (That the current one is trying to destroy) And Ronald Reagan, The man who's strong will, Determination and Morals saved this nation, Bringing it back from years of weakening and to a strength never seen before and destroyed the biggest external threat to the nation seen to that time.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I will give you one guess as to who is not my favorite.

As far as my favorite that is hard to say. I will have to think about it longer.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

CJIS said:


> I will give you one guess as to who is not my favorite.
> 
> As far as my favorite that is hard to say. I will have to think about it longer.


+1


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronald Reagan. He reenergized the military in particular and the country in general. His policies got us out of 20% mortgages and 12% unemployment. I miss the Gipper.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

jedediah1 said:


> the peanut farmer before reagan...
> 
> he gets a bad rep, but i'll fight you


RWR is my favorite, but that guy will be my new favorite once he's "...sleeping the big sleep..."

Marlowe is one of my favorite gumshoes...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jedediah1 said:


> the peanut farmer before reagan...
> 
> he gets a bad rep,* but i'll fight you[/quote*]
> 
> what the F are you talking about?


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Obama
because of his F-up healthcare


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Ronald Reagan is by far the best since I have been alive. (Hard to judge Presidents I was not around for). If you were alive you remember how F*&^* up the country was in when he took over 1980. Gas crisis, Hostage crisis in Iran, mortgages 20%, high unemployment, economic downfall, inflation, the cold war with the russians, boycott of Olympics and an overall discontent in the country with regards to the government.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

MetrowestPD said:


> Ronald Reagan is by far the best since I have been alive. (Hard to judge Presidents I was not around for). If you were alive you remember how F*&^* up the country was in when he took over 1980. Gas crisis, Hostage crisis in Iran, mortgages 20%, high unemployment, economic downfall, inflation, the cold war with the russians, boycott of Olympics and an overall discontent in the country with regards to the government.


Lots of similarities to right now.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, remember all those things pre-Reagan. The economic model is John Maynard Keynes's. It is the model the current administration is using. It didn't work before, and it will not work now. Things are different this time around. We are monetizing the debt and printing money hand-over-fist. The result will be worse than we can expect.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq6_Q7gIaBE"]YouTube- Heavy Metal - Captain Sternn & Hanover Fiste[/nomedia]

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

263FPD said:


> What color was Obama painting that room?


Had to be yellow. As many others have state I would have to go with Reagan as well. You always knew where he stood, he would call it like he saw it. I just hope who ever comes along after this disaster will be able to pick up the pieces.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I wonder if you're all saying Reagan because you remember him too...I was born when Reagan was in office. So for me it's a history thing. Looking back it's still TJ. Yet if I had to go modern-era it would be Reagan hands-down...it's hard to be as tough ass as he was in office...so much so no one has repeated it.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 for Ronald Reagan, we could sure use another President like him to get us out of this mess.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

kttref said:


> I wonder if you're all saying Reagan because you remember him too...I was born when Reagan was in office. So for me it's a history thing. Looking back it's still TJ. Yet if I had to go modern-era it would be Reagan hands-down...it's hard to be as tough ass as he was in office...so much so no one has repeated it.


Not really....my second choice would have been Teddy Roosevelt, and in spite of what some smart-asses here might imply, I was not alive during his presidency.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Not really....my second choice would have been Teddy Roosevelt, and in spite of what some smart-asses here might imply, I was not alive during his presidency.


No no the're busting balls on being alive with Teddy, we all know it was his nephew FDR:alcoholi:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

MetrowestPD said:


> No no the're busting balls on being alive with Teddy, we all know it was his nephew FDR:alcoholi:


Fuck off. 

Ooops...can I still drop the f-bomb with the kindler, gentler, MassCops? Ah fuck it, I already did.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

What a coincidence, Bruce; Reagan and Teddy are my two favorites as well, no joke.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think President Obama is the greatest because he like... Is going to save the country, and like... He's the first black president and that's cool.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

John Adams 1797-1801

While I don't know if he should be disqualified as I'm taking into account the other accomplishments of his lifetime (his Presidency was relatively unremarkable in comparison), if we had more leaders of his character, we could only be a better nation. While I'm notably a bit biased due to where he came from, he was a salty New England farmer and lawyer who left his humble home to serve his nation before it was one. His influences have a daily effect on our lives even today with the framework of government he set up. And he frequently did what he thought was right, not matter whether it was popular or if the outcome would hamper his political future (and it did, limiting him to a single term). 

He was virtually the sole author of the Massachusetts Constitution, the oldest operating written constitution in the world. I believe it to be in many ways a superior to the US Constution for which it served as a model; many ideas and sections of amendments for the Bill of Rights were lifted almost verbatim by Madison. The Massachusetts Constitution was also the first to codify the notion of an independent judiciary.

As president, he pushed diplomacy with France in the face of a nation in which war was extremely popular after the XYZ Affair, as he thought another war would kill the young nation. He was also responsible for the first major order of ships for the new US Navy. One ships he ordered is still commissioned and sits docked at the Charlestown Navy Yard...

Also, he had a great ability to nominate others to posts where they would flourish and be known thoughout history:
- Washington as Commander of the Continental Army
- Jefferson as author of the Declaration of Independence
- John Marshall as probably the greatest Supreme Court Chief Justice ever to sit on the bench

And he wasn't perfect. He was by all accounts he was a cold, impatient slavedriver as a father; one son became President, the second drank himself to death, and the third was a deadbeat. He signed the Alien and Sedition Acts into law, blatant violations of the First Amendment. Still I think his accomplishments far outweigh his faults.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

263FPD said:


> jedediah1 said:
> 
> 
> > the peanut farmer before reagan...
> ...


----------



## shawnl2213 (May 5, 2008)

Ronny baby!!!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Ronald Reagan, without question.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Fuck those liberal pussies !!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I wish I coud give more than one thanks Niteowl...thats hilarious.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I am a pretty big Eisenhower fan. Granted, I did a few years as a kid on the flight deck of the carrier that bears his name (CVN-69), but you gotta give something to the former Supreme Allied Commander of the ETO. The Highway System, communist opposition, acquired the 49th and 50th states...


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

"I was thinking about Obama painting a room today"



Why were you thinking about Obama painting a room??


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

7costanza said:


> I wish I coud give more than one thanks Niteowl...thats hilarious.


You mean that even with your ascension to the champagne suite you can't disseminate multiple thanks?


----------

